# GorillaPods and other Small Tripods



## branden (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm interested in a small tripod for travelling that is light and can fit in my camera bag. It has to hold up a 5D2 with about 1 pound of lens. I think that's going to be a GorillaPod, but there's lots of experience on this board, so maybe someone has a better idea, or anything else worth sharing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2011)

I've got one of the tiny ones, it looks like a toy. It came with a used DSLR I bought, but I've never used it. I'm a little doubtful as to what it might be good for.

All my other tripods are big and hefty, since I have some large lenses.

If there is a way for you to try one out in a camera store, you might get a better idea, otherwise, a high quality Gitzo backpacking type tripod might give you the most stabiliity in a light tripod. After all, its onley money.

BTW, I've had all types of tripods from the ones with spindly legs that wobble when you walk by to medium duty ones by Manfroto to the really heavy ones I have now that support a 1 series body and 600mm lens with no sweat.

Its really difficult to get stability in a tripod, the underhook that you hang your camera bag or other weight on really does help stiffen the legs and reduce shake.


----------



## branden (Dec 12, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its really difficult to get stability in a tripod, the underhook that you hang your camera bag or other weight on really does help stiffen the legs and reduce shake.


Oh wow, I feel like an idiot. I have a larger Manfrotto tripod (legs + head combo) and I've always wondered why there was a hook on the bottom. That makes so much sense. Thanks


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 12, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've got one of the tiny ones, it looks like a toy. It came with a used DSLR I bought, but I've never used it. I'm a little doubtful as to what it might be good for.



securing an off camera speedlight in an intersting place , very handy


----------



## AG (Dec 12, 2011)

Got and used a GorillaPod SLR Zoom. Handy for some strange location shots such as wrapped to a pole.

Tend to find that once you add a fair bit of weight to them they do tend to "squat" a little under the pressure.

When i say weight I'm talking a Gripped 60D and 24-105 Lens.

Basically i wouldn't say don't buy one because they are handy, but make sure you get one that is weight rated, oh and the ball head is good but i tend to just connect the legs direct to the body. less ability to bend that way.


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 12, 2011)

I've got a gorillapod SLR Zoom, and a cullman ballhead not unlike this one (not exactly sure which model, because i picked it up in Hong Kong for a few bucks).

For what it's worth, it can take my 7D and 70-300L wrapped around a post. The more weight obviously the harder you have to try to get it level, and it's not the best performer in windy conditions, depends how good a post/branch, etc you can find. (single shots are fine, but i'm going into multiple-shot HDR panoramae, so i'm looking at an 055cxpro3 for my xmas present to myself).

Tabletop macro is fine with the above and full 68mm of kenko tubes as well, but I have to almost lay it down (or the legs will sag anyway). There's one newer model above the SLR Zoom now, it's got metal balls or something (!?) so will presumably sag less (mine sags a lot more than when I got it new, the balls get worn away with use)


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 12, 2011)

my SLR zoom one was at its absolute limit with a 1D and 24-105 on it, that was free standing or wrapped to a handrail, i wasnt brave enough to try it vertically on a pole incase it fell off


----------



## Harley (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a GorillaPod SLR with ballhead. It's great for when you can't carry a real tripod. The SLR version will hold a larger dSLR (I have a 7D) and big lens. You can get it to grip a street sign pole or other objects, but make sure it's holding before you let go! The ballhead can resist a good amount of torque. It has a bubble level which comes in handy since the whole arrangement is flexible. It's worth the money, especially if you can get one when REI has a sale.


----------



## MazV-L (Dec 12, 2011)

I have 2, largest is about 30cm and has a ballhead and is supposed to hold a Dslr, maybe a entry level one, but certainly doesn't like my 5D and 50D even though my 50D is ungripped! The tripod tends to go a bit floppy so I don't trust them for my Dslrs but use them only for speedlights.


----------



## niccyboy (Dec 13, 2011)

I've never trusted them for my dslrs but after reading that previous post I wish I had them for my speed lights on a recent job. Might grab some on eBay


----------



## Cornershot (Dec 13, 2011)

I think they're okay. They do tend to squat a bit when loaded and I'd never trust one left alone in a precarious position. Perfect for remote flashes, though. You never mentioned how you wanted to use it. Do you want to leave it on a table or rail to be triggered with timer or remote? I think a light weight monopod is a great travel companion. Quick to set up and compact. They even have standalone models which are more for stability than just leaving to shoot.


----------



## branden (Dec 13, 2011)

Cornershot said:


> I think they're okay. They do tend to squat a bit when loaded and I'd never trust one left alone in a precarious position. Perfect for remote flashes, though. You never mentioned how you wanted to use it. Do you want to leave it on a table or rail to be triggered with timer or remote? I think a light weight monopod is a great travel companion. Quick to set up and compact. They even have standalone models which are more for stability than just leaving to shoot.


I'm interested in getting interior architecture photos in places where carrying in and setting up a large tripod is not an option. I intend on always staying with the camera.


----------



## gmrza (Dec 13, 2011)

niccyboy said:


> I've never trusted them for my dslrs but after reading that previous post I wish I had them for my speed lights on a recent job. Might grab some on eBay



I got a Gorillapod SLR-Zoom with the intention of using it with my Powershot G11, however as with most gear, you tend to become inventive! It have successfully used it with the 7D with the 17-40mm f/4L on it, but I would be dubious about using it for a gripped camera or 1D.

My most recent use was for mounting a Speedlite on a pole - I only had one lightstand with, and needed to use 2 Speedlites.

One observation is that I think the Gorillapod would be pretty useless without the ballhead. Even though it can theoretically be used without the ball head, in practice you cannot get the thing level without a ball head.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 13, 2011)

the gorillapod ball heads are next to useless for anything bigger than a speedlight though, any kind of small arca swiss style head works ok though especially if you use L-brackets


----------



## Cornershot (Dec 14, 2011)

Joby offers two ballheads. The regular one has a plastic hotshoe mount and is definitely for lighter gear. The Ballhead X has an x shaped Arca style quick release and can take heavier loads. I once used it on a monopod with a gripped 5D when I forgot to bring my Giottos ballhead on a job. Pretty nice for the price.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 14, 2011)

gmrza said:


> It have successfully used it with the 7D with the 17-40mm f/4L on it, but I would be dubious about using it for a gripped camera or 1D.



This shot of Flume Cascade in NH was with a gripped 7D and 17-55mm on a GorillaPod SLR-Zoom with the little BH-1 ballhead. The 'pod legs were wrapped around the guard rail along side Rt. 302, right over the gorge. 




EOS 7D, EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM @ 17mm, 1/3 s, f/22, ISO 100


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Dec 14, 2011)

I've got a little off brand one that is sorta like the gorilla pod, it hold way more weight than it says it does.

It holds my 60D + A shotgun mic + a lens.


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the pre-ballhead SLR model, and took it into a stadium for holding a gripped 7d with a lens for video. It did ok, but getting it wrapped just perfect became a pain. IF you can clamp on to something, it would be easier - I'm in love with the Manfrotto Super Clamp with a ball head. 

What I don't see is how you're getting the same shot from a gorillapod compared to what a tripod would get you. Maybe a walking pole / monopod and technique to brace yourself to get that steady shot.


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 14, 2011)

Just for anyone who needs anymore convincing about the holding-power of a Gorillapod, have some samples I just shot around the house. (sorry about quality, my good camera was the model for these shots)

Firstly, one of my typical macro-setups, 7D, 70-300L, all 68mm of kenko-tubes (and speedlite off to the side). Note the way i'm working with the ballhead-position, helps a lot with stability.

Second is a typical tree-branch shot with my EF-s 15-85, but instead I used my clothes-line pole, it's a lot more slippery than your average tree branch. 5' off the ground, I left it there for a full 5 minutes while I went inside to find my P&S without thinking twice if it would fall.

Third is a fence-shot, trick is to wind the two outermost legs as wide as possible from one direction, the middle leg comes from the other direction to hold it tight. This way it helps stop the wind blowing it over. I've taken panoramae with my samyang 35/1.4 in this exact position in the past.

Main thing to remember about a gorillapod is not expect or trust it *too* much (even a $1000 gitzo can blow over in enough wind), it just takes a little bit more getting used to than a normal tripod...


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah yeah, and another one from a year ago, when I had my 70-300 non-L.

Woke up one morning and spent about 3 hours taking a macro-shot of an orchid for no real reason, then had one of those "what the hell am I doing?" moments, so took a photo of the setup.
Note that the tip of the lens is actually being held up by the foot of one of the Gorillapod legs, it certainly worked well enough.

(I should go work for Joby at this rate)


----------



## pp77 (Dec 14, 2011)

I am loving my gorillapod focus (with Manfrotto 494RC2 ball head) when going out for hiking. Lightweight, robust and small enough to be tied to the backpack. Of course it can not fully replace a sturdy tripod but often you do not want to carry one up the mountains.


----------



## AG (Dec 14, 2011)

Some good examples there dr croubie.

Another example of how the Gorillapods can come in handy.

On set and our director decided that he wanted some handheld shots.
Didn't have a dedicated shoulder rig with me so i improvised.







Was actually quite stable.


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 15, 2011)

AG said:


> Some good examples there dr croubie.
> 
> Another example of how the Gorillapods can come in handy.
> 
> ...



Love it! Creative problem solving at it's best.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a gorillapod Focus, and am not happy with it. I really don't need to attach a camera to a pole very often, but I frequently need a small steady tripod. The gorilla pod s small, but not steady. The legs all never be straight again after you bend them once and as a result a more like springs than tripod legs.

I'm sure some people love this tripod, just not me.


----------

